# 8Dio Releases: Natural Acoustic Series - Steel String Guitar



## oinnam (Jan 14, 2013)

Welcome to 8DIO Natural Acoustic Series – a studio collection of high-end deep-sampled acoustic instruments.

Steel String Guitar is a deep-sampled (3.000 samples) pristine sounding Dreadnought. We recorded both fingered- and picked playing styles of the guitar, including hundreds of natural fret and release noises. In addition we also created 18 morphed patches which blends the guitar with a variety of other instruments (including Double Bass, Bulbul Tarang, Plucked Grand Piano, Regular Grand Piano, Synths etc). The diversity of the morphed patches widens the sonic range of the guitar, so you make it sound like anything from a modified acoustic bass to a mandolin/luther, from a morphed guitar-piano to a more ethnic sound guitar with resonators. We also integrated live FX (ex. Delay, Verb, Screamer, Lofi, Convolution) into the patches, so you can trigger live FX on top of the patches by using key-switches. We also integrated a dual convolution reverb containing deep sets of both FX and normal based set of convolutions.

Here is a little video walkthrough of the library.



XOXO 8Dio


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 14, 2013)

Sounds excellent


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Coming Soon: Natural Acoustic Series - Steel String Guitar*

Sounds Wonderful, and cool interface ! 

You guys must be one of the most active Sample Developers on the planet :lol: 

Always good to have some great sounding virtual steel guitars.

Oh... When can we expect Adagio Violas and Basses ? and possibly some new Vol.2 Adagio Violins ?


----------



## dathyr1 (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Coming Soon: Natural Acoustic Series - Steel String Guitar*

Hello,

Thank you for the overview of the the Guitars. They all sound great.

Question for you on the effects. Is there an option to lock in any effect,
or are the effects only controlled by the keyboard by holding down notes
during live play?

I assume you also have permanent effect settings on any of the guitar sounds, but
thought I would ask after watching your video.

take care,

DaveT


----------



## oinnam (Jan 14, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Coming Soon: Natural Acoustic Series - Steel String Guitar*

Hey DaveT, yes there are permanent effect settings too


----------



## musicformedia (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Coming Soon: Natural Acoustic Series - Steel String Guitar*

Sounds great - looking forward to it!


----------



## oinnam (Jan 15, 2013)

First demo track is up, go to the product page for more info: Steel String Guitar 

[flash width=800 height=100 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F75049479[/flash]


----------



## JeffP06 (Jan 15, 2013)

Why do we have a HybridRhythm link instead of the guitar ?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 15, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Coming Soon: Natural Acoustic Series - Steel String Guitar*

Nice sound and interface. Sold. Always room for one more geetar. :wink: 

Wonderful job guys.


----------



## david robinson (Jan 15, 2013)

this: i'm interested in. j.


----------



## shakuman (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Coming Soon: Natural Acoustic Series - Steel String Guitar*

Awesome! _-)


----------



## narapo (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Coming Soon: Natural Acoustic Series - Steel String Guitar*

seems very interesting from the demo vid !

Intro price ?? site says : $XXX (goes $XXX on February 1st 2013)


----------



## dannthr (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Coming Soon: Natural Acoustic Series - Steel String Guitar*



narapo @ Wed Jan 16 said:


> seems very interesting from the demo vid !
> 
> Intro price ?? site says : $XXX (goes $XXX on February 1st 2013)



$XXX means that he's requiring all payment be in Porn.


----------



## quantum7 (Jan 16, 2013)

*Re: 8Dio Coming Soon: Natural Acoustic Series - Steel String Guitar*



dannthr @ Wed Jan 16 said:


> narapo @ Wed Jan 16 said:
> 
> 
> > seems very interesting from the demo vid !
> ...



LOL


----------



## Folmann (Jan 16, 2013)

Ear Porn 4 Sure.


----------



## oinnam (Jan 17, 2013)

Library is available now!  Go here to learn more about it or purchase it: Steel String Guitar


----------



## Dan Mott (Jan 17, 2013)

Probably the best I've heard in the sample world.

Good releases. Good sound. Simple playability. Looks like a lot of fun.

Nice job Troels


----------



## Ed (Jan 17, 2013)

How many reps does it have?

(edit: guess I'll find out, damn demos won me over)


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jan 18, 2013)

Troels, 

I could use this on a project at the moment. But, I could not find any information on creating strum patterns?

Is this currently not part of this library? 


Thanks.

Tanuj.


----------



## Ed (Jan 18, 2013)

vibrato @ Fri Jan 18 said:


> Is this currently not part of this library?
> 
> .



Its pretty much just 2 articulations, with different tones and FX in the presets. While it sounds really nice, there's no strum patches. I think the walkthrough is pretty representative of what you get

Would have been cool if they had recorded strum patch like the Pettinhouse Acoustic Guitar strum patch, only much deeper sampled. Its an idea so good it doesnt even need special scripting.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jan 18, 2013)

Its quite cheap so picked it up anyway. Downloading now, looking forward to using it.

The opening in the video sounds very MIDI like but rest of the stuff sounds good.

Got the Ilaya Efimov Russian bundle last week and thought it was quite good but I wish they had round robin for the strumming pattern. It sounds good tone wise but the lack of repetition in strumming is a real shame. Great tone and wonderful samples.

Tanuj.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 18, 2013)

Using now on a project. Exceptional and unique. Very deep on options. Thanks 8dio - a hit for sure!


----------



## charlesparente (Jan 18, 2013)

I hear slides between some notes [and maybe hammer on] on the you tube video. [0:25 - 0:45 approximately].

How are you triggering these??? I don't see upper register keys being pressed, where I thought the pre-recorded effects were mapped to...

thanks,
Charles


----------



## Chriss Ons (Jan 18, 2013)

Don't know the number of RR but it works/sounds great. Very playable and responsive. The fret control / release control at the bottom of the GUI allows you to adjust the string noises, and those can be CC-automated if you wish, so it's not as if you're stuck with an amount of string/slide noise that's baked in.

Great VI. Love the presets and the fact that it's all accessible from the main window. This is going to get a lot of use and is totally worth getting at this price IMO.

Highly recommended.


----------



## Folmann (Jan 18, 2013)

Check out all the final launch demos:

[flash width=400 height=200 loop=false]https://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F3322835[/flash]

Video walkthrough:



And come over and say hello:

http://8dio.com/?btp_product=11535


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (Jan 19, 2013)

Hey Troels,

I am going to start using the library today. Any plans of releasing a strum version?

It would be a great addition if you come up with a second volume. I read somewhere you feel it cannot be done hence you released the Songwriting guitar which is quite nice but limited chords!

Tanuj.


----------



## narapo (Jan 24, 2013)

vibrato @ Sat Jan 19 said:


> Hey Troels,
> 
> I am going to start using the library today. Any plans of releasing a strum version?
> 
> ...


It seems that the strummer library is due next week !

https://soundcloud.com/8dawn/8dio-steel-string-strummer



> Steel String Strummer is a deep-sampled collection of steel string strums and contains over 4.000 strum variations, including 13 different rhythms and 13 different chords recorded with natural round robin variation.


----------

